# EPI- starving



## MozartsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

SCMR has a little rescue dog who was recently diagnosed with EPI, a pancreatic disorder that causes dogs to starve because they cannot assimilate their food. We have started a ChipIn account to help us give him medical care to overcome this life threatening disorder. He is very thin & weak & having problems standing. His vet bills are already over $1300. Please read up on EPI so you can recognize it if you ever run across it. These dogs do not have to starve to death. Good medical diagnosis & care can save them. Please help us help Dino. 

Dino needs your help: http://scmr.chipin.com/dino-needs-your-help

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Chattanooga, TN | Dino (TN)


EPI, Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency, is the inability of the exocrine pancreas to produce and secrete the 3 necessary enzymes needed to digest food.

Without these naturally produced pancreatic digestive enzymes, food remains undigested and unabsorbed resulting in an EPI dog, who although is eating copious amounts of food, is constantly undernourished and can literally waste away. Without proper treatment, the EPI dog can die a painful death from malnourishment, starvation or organ failure. 

With EPI, organ, immune, nervous and all other body systems may become compromised to one degree or another. A lack of nutrients often results in temperament changes which may express themselves in fear and/or aggression.

It is a devastating, frustrating disease that is all too often misdiagnosed. Symptoms usually do not appear until anywhere between 80% and 95% of the exocrine pancreas acinar cells are destroyed. What makes this disease even harder to diagnose is that not all dogs display any or all of the symptoms all of the time. Any breed can have EPI, not just GSDs... see http://www.epi4dogs.com/notjustgsds.htm.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Thanks for posting this important info about EPI*

One of my Malts has had difficulty digesting her food for the past 2 months and is losing weight. We have tried diet changes, probiotics, all to no avail. Whatever I feed her, approximately 1/4-1/3 of her food passes through undigested. We have an appt. with the vet and I will ask her to screen for EPI along with a GI panel. It is important that the dog be fasting for at least 12 hours before the blood is drawn because the test results wll come back higher if they have eaten. I hope my girl does not have this horrible disease. The good news is, this condition can be reversed with the addition of pancreatic enzymes to their diets and they can live long, healthy lives.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I donated... Ellie had EPI and Viokase is very expensive.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Just donated and BUMPING this thread!!*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Dino gets better and can live many more years. I sent in donation in memory of Cathy's Elly.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*BUMP *
*dont forget if you donate to get your rescue raffle tickets*


----------



## MozartsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

*Thank you for supporting Dino- EPI dog*

Thank you all for helping us help Dino. I had no idea that there could be so many EPI dogs out there, especially our dear breed, the Maltese. I do think it is good to raise awareness of this disorder & to help people understand the dogs CAN be helped. There is an EPI yahoo group that I joined to learn more about dealing with EPI & they have some fantastic international members. They share info about what the EPI dogs need in addition to the digestive enzymes, economical sources for enzymes, how to make the whole process easier etc. If any of you have EPI dogs or know someone who does, please look into the EPIdogs yahoo group. 

Please keep Dino in your hearts & prayers. Thank you!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> I hope Dino gets better and can live many more years. I sent in donation in memory of Cathy's Elly.


Thank you Reva:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That was special Reva!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I had never even heard of this condition. Yikes. Thanks for posting info on it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I never heard of it before this post and April's either. I just got an SCMR e-mail on Dino too. I plan to donate too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donated today for poor little Dino. Figured this could use a bump.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting this, we thought we were going to loose Dino, but he seems to be getting stronger............he was dying and thankfully, his condition was fianlly diagnosed, this truly is a life threating condition.............so far his medical bills are just over $1200, we appreciate so much all the support and donations, he will continue to have bills, and so far, we just about have this initail bill covered............but as I mentioned, he will need continued care until he can be stabalized. Again, thanks so very much for the donations!!!

Debi
SCMR


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

carley said:


> Thanks so much for posting this, we thought we were going to loose Dino, but he seems to be getting stronger............he was dying and thankfully, his condition was fianlly diagnosed, this truly is a life threating condition.............so far his medical bills are just over $1200, we appreciate so much all the support and donations, he will continue to have bills, and so far, we just about have this initail bill covered............but as I mentioned, he will need continued care until he can be stabalized. Again, thanks so very much for the donations!!!
> 
> Debi
> SCMR


You're welcome, Debi for all the hard work, love and care you give to these little ones in need.:ThankYou: Praying that Dino makes a full recovery and puts some weight on those bones.:wub: We've been willing to send some of ours. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MozartsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

Dino went to the vet Friday for a B-12 shot, important to EPI treatment. He has gained 7 ounces in a little over a week. He is eating well & the digestive enzymes are obviously helping him assimilate nutritional value from his food. A member of the EPI Yahoo generously group donated some additional digestive enzymes fortunately. It is amazing how quickly he has gone through the first bottle we bought at the vets office & the little 4 ounce bottle was about $75 dollars. Not cheap.

Dino went to rehabilitation therapy yesterday too with the fabulous Cassy Englert who is donating her services to try to help Dino regain mobility. 

Please, please don't forget Dino. He is fighting hard to regain his health & he needs us to help him. Thank you to all who are helping us help Dino!

ChipIn: Dino needs your help!

Dino Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Chattanooga, TN | Dino (TN)


Mary D


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've never heard of this either. 
How sad for this little guy to have health issues this serious and having an owner who didn't want to deal with it. I can't imagine turning in a pet at 11 years old and not dealing with anything that comes.
I donated and I sure hope he makes a complete recovery.


----------

